

Ask HN: If some of VCs/angels is your customer should you contact them? - tlogan

Hypothetical question:
If you find out that some of top-level VCs is your customer and you are prearing to raise some $$, should you contact them? If yes, how?
The assumption is that VC actually uses your product to solve their problem - not just investigating.
======
gatsby
Yes, absolutely contact them.

Start the conversation with a casual email introducing yourself, thanking them
for using your company, and asking if they have any questions or feedback on
the product or service you provide. It opens up the initial conversation
without being pitchy, and would potentially allow you to get an honest
critique before asking for a phone call or meeting.

------
chris_dcosta
I can't imagine this ever happening, but the question of "how to contact your
own customer" is bizarre.

The fact is, when they are already your customer it's what is known as a warm
lead, as opposed to a cold call. You seem to be imagining this "problem"
without knowing the game.

